# Lucky Gunner .22LR 5000 Rds $290 (CCI Mini-Mag)



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not the best guy at sniffing out the absolute best deals but if you are in the market for some xtra .22LR I've seen worst deals than my good friends at Lucky Gunner are offerring; 5000 rounds for $290

https://www.luckygunner.com/22-lr-40-gr-cprn-cci-mini-mag-5000-rounds

Or Remington .22 LR 5000 rds for $162

https://www.luckygunner.com/remington-22-lr-ammo-for-sale-22lr40lrnremtb-5000


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/cci...rain-copper-plated-round-nose-0030-p-892.aspx
Free shipping, save a few bucks.
I wish I could by a few. Few years back this would have been 5 times the cost.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Careful with the Remington ammo. Just had a pop and no kick with some 380acp from Remington. With the wife's new Glock 42. Thank god I heard it and stopped her from jacking another round into it and firing again. Had to drive the bullet out with a brass punch and unplug the barrel. 

Same day using up some older 22lr Remington I found in the back of the safe. Very inconsistent, you could hear the difference with each shot. Sure it was older ammo but the same age Federal had no problems.

Need to rotate my 22lr ammo more often.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up @Chipper


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm not the best guy at sniffing out the absolute best deals but if you are in the market for some xtra .22LR I've seen worst deals than my good friends at Lucky Gunner are offerring; 5000 rounds for $290
> 
> https://www.luckygunner.com/22-lr-40-gr-cprn-cci-mini-mag-5000-rounds
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! They were already up to $315 but for CCI, I will pay an extra $25!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was just at the Lucky Gunner site a few minutes ago looking at hard to find center fire ammo, and checked into the rimfire section.'
I was surprised to see Winchester 22LR Xpert ammo available again. 
This is regular high velocity ammo with a huge hollow point, and usually tests with a small velocity deviation. That contributes to accuracy.
I've got two bulk (500) boxes I've been hoarding since Obama. Now I can get more!!!

The nice thing about Lucky Gunner is once you buy from them you get a weekly email notice that along with any specials also has some nice articles to read. 
This week it was about the M1 Carbine for self defense.
The other nice thing about them is if they don't actually have it in stock, its not listed on their page,

www.luckygunner.com/22-lr-36-gr-lhp-winchester-xpert-5000-rounds

This ammo has always been good in my guns, price is $190 for 5,000 rounds


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was just at the Lucky Gunner site a few minutes ago looking at hard to find center fire ammo, and checked into the rimfire section.'
> I was surprised to see Winchester 22LR Xpert ammo available again.
> This is regular high velocity ammo with a huge hollow point, and usually tests with a small velocity deviation. That contributes to accuracy.
> I've got two bulk (500) boxes I've been hoarding since Obama. Now I can get more!!!
> ...


Lucky Gunner is my favorite place to buy ammo. Even if they are a couple dollars more, I will still buy from them over other online sites. Their customer service is the best I have ever experienced from any online retailer. Plus they have the hot chick that sends me e-mails all the time. I told her about Mrs Inor but she still seems sweet on me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Lucky Gunner is my favorite place to buy ammo. Even if they are a couple dollars more, I will still buy from them over other online sites. Their customer service is the best I have ever experienced from any online retailer. Plus they have the hot chick that sends me e-mails all the time. I told her about Mrs Inor but she still seems sweet on me.


I just checked my email. The last time Angela messaged me was October 7th.
I must have angered her by not spending enough money. Some gals are like that. I'll have to send her a dozen roses.


----------

